# Retro Games Quiz



## Stancer (4. Juni 2009)

Ok, mir ist mal ein neues Spiel eingefallen bzw hoffe das gabs noch nicht. Vielleicht gefällts euch ja :

Eigentlich dient es eher um in den schönen Erinnerungen aus Zeiten des C64, Amiga oder Atari etc. zu schwelgen.

Regeln sind ganz einfach : Man postet ein Bild eines Retro Games und die anderen müssen es erraten. Wer richtig rät darf ein neues Bild posten. PC-Spiele sind nicht erlaubt !

Ich fang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War eines meiner Lieblingsspiele :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenns euch nicht gefällt soll das Quiz in den Tiefen des Forums verschwinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> PC-Spiele sind nicht erlaubt!



... ist wohl der Grund für ...



> Wenns euch nicht gefällt soll das Quiz in den Tiefen des Forums verschwinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... ist wohl der Grund für ...


wenn pc spiele erlaubt werden würden finde ich könnte man dann aber auch hier weitermachen:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27793
ist ja fast das gleiche, nur dass es hier explizit um retro geht^^


----------

